# My pet pigeon constantly chirps and flaps his wings? Help



## Nicolafaye1

Me and my boyfriend rescued a baby pigeon after my aunties tree got cut down, it's a wood pigeon and we have had him for a couple of weeks now. He's getting pretty big and is eating grit, grain, worms and maggots. 
He seems perfectly happy and healthy but he constantly chirps really loud and flaps his wings and shakes them about! 
Whenever I go to feed him he flaps and chirps even more and never seems to stop! 
This is my first and only pigeon.
Is this normal or is there a reason for it?
I hope someone can help us! 
Many thanks,
Niki x


----------



## Jay3

I wouldn't be feeding him worms and maggots. They can pick up worm eggs by eating worms. They mostly just need grains and seeds.

He is flapping because he is hungry and begging for food.


----------



## tjc1

Just a question do the worm eggs hatch inside of them?


----------



## John_D

Hi

Take a look at this site. It is a UK site, with a section on caring for baby pigeons, including woodies.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


----------



## Nicolafaye1

Jay3 said:


> I wouldn't be feeding him worms and maggots. They can pick up worm eggs by eating worms. They mostly just need grains and seeds.
> 
> He is flapping because he is hungry and begging for food.



Oh dear that shows how much I know about pigeons I thought they ate worms haha
He eats a lot of grain that I bought from the pet shop is this ok?


----------



## Jay3

tjc1 said:


> Just a question do the worm eggs hatch inside of them?



This is just one worm or parasite they can pick up from eating worms.

The life cycle of the gapeworm is similar to that of the cecal worm; the parasite can be transmitted when birds eat embryonated worm eggs or earthworms containing the gapeworm larvae. The female worm lays eggs in the trachea, the eggs are coughed up, swallowed, and pass out in the droppings. Within eight to fourteen days the eggs embryonate and are infective when eaten by birds or earthworms. The earthworm, snails and slugs serve as primary intermediate hosts for the gapeworm. Gapeworms in infected earthworms remain viable for four and a half years while those in snails and slugs remain infective for one year. After being consumed by the bird, gapeworm larvae hatch in the intestine and migrate from the intestine to the trachea and lungs.
http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/disparas.htm


----------



## John_D

Nicolafaye1 said:


> Oh dear that shows how much I know about pigeons I thought they ate worms haha
> He eats a lot of grain that I bought from the pet shop is this ok?


Niki - 

Grain as in wheat, barley, etc., or dove mix, or wild bird food is OK for a while if he is developed enough to be feeding himself from food provided for him. Adult pigeons do take grit, but as and when they need it, so it shouldn't be fed to him if you were doing so. Grain-type foods and fresh water are his basic needs

Maybe you could post a nice clear photo or two?

What are your intentions for him? Woodpigeons are not the best pets, as they are true wild birds, unless he is unable to fly through an injury. They are best released when ready along with other young woodies from a bird rescue place, really. That way they can learn from each other before going out into the world. 

There may or may not be a place in your area, but it's worth checking the list of pigeon-friendly places here:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm


----------



## tjc1

Ahhh good to know that its a parasite. I didn't think earthworms eggs would survive inside them. Very informative to know about that its not the worm but the parasite they carry. Even though I don't feed my pigeons worms it's good to learn about this for other birds around my neighborhood.


----------



## spirit wings

Nicolafaye1 said:


> Oh dear that shows how much I know about pigeons I thought they ate worms haha
> He eats a lot of grain that I bought from the pet shop is this ok?


did you read the link john posted?


----------

